# Eifie vs. Lord of the Fireflies



## nastypass (Aug 20, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Lord of the Fireflies*[/size]



Eifie said:


> I've gotten kind of obsessed with these, so...
> 
> *Format*: 3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> ...


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Plum Seed* the female Skiploom <Chlorophyll> @ Red Card
 *Okuni* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shih-Na* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *Tribal Coyote of Grand Slam* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Shell Bell
 *bundle of cute warm fluff* the female Growlithe <Intimidate> @ Fire Stone
 *Many Happy Returns* the female Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @ Magnet
 *Few Sad Frustrations* the male Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Miracle Seed
 *meatball* the female Mareep <Static> @ Air Balloon
 *Buckwheat* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *The Fuzz* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Sticky Barb


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Alice in Chain Chomps* the female Mawile <Intimidate> @ Sachet
 *Hook of the Infect Boglands* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Sitrus Berry
 *Jules Vernfield* the male Accelgor <Hydration> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Dame Noire* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Electirizer
 *Hats Justhats* the male Dunsparce <Serene Grace> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Lady Ouroboros* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Keyrielle Phlebotinum* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Red Card
 *Epitaph for a Despised Coward* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Link Cable
 *Moonflower* the female Corsola <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Mia Rhinestone* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw

Washington cannot tell a lie: Eifie sends out first, you know the rest.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 20, 2015)

Let's go, *bundle of cute warm fluff*! She doesn't have a name yet, so for now you can just call her Jackie, after the person who gave her to me.

Thanks a bunch Meursault! Take it easy -- don't stress yourself out. bundle of cute warm fluff loves you.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey thanks Meursault! Glad to see you back in the game :)

Let's go Lady Ouroboros! 






 HONK

Alright m'Lady, we'll go with *Bulldoze* to start, then *Acid Spray* and finally, *Sludge Bomb*! Default to *Earthquake* if they have clones, a Substitute, or hide underground. Go for *Coil* if they Protect or Bide, or they're too far for you to hit them with any move.

*Bulldoze / Earthquake / Coil ~ Acid Spray / Earthquake / Coil ~ Sludge Bomb / Earthquake / Coil*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 21, 2015)

A *medium Substitute* should be enough. Then *Copycat* those Earthquakes. If your sub breaks the first action, give me a one-action *Bounce* to stop her from using Acid Spray and then *punish her*.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Copycat / Bounce (one action) ~ Copycat / Punishment*


----------



## nastypass (Aug 21, 2015)

"DUE TO RECENT POKéMON RELATED FLOODING, THE BATTLE ARENA IS CLOSED INDEFINITELY. APOLOGIES FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE," the flyers read. They were posted all along the gate to the Arena, on every single tree that flanked it, and a few were even posted on the cliffs  in the back. In truth, they made it seem far worse than it was. Most of the flood damage was _inside_ the building. The county engineers said it had "suffered serious structural damage" and "could take months to repair" but honestly, who even cared? It's not as though one actually battled inside the Battle Arena. No, the real good spot was right out front, with a clear open sky, running water in earshot, and lots of boulders lying about. Out here, there was minimal sign that there had ever even been a flood. The ground was a bit softer than the last time the ref had set foot here, and the patio boards groaned a bit louder, but it was otherwise in pristine condition.

Shame the battle had to start so early in the morning, but what was a girl to do when there was only one guard who still accepted bribes around here?

Eifie [OOO]
bundle of cute warm fluff (F) <Inimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Eerily happy.

Lord of the Fireflies [OOO]
Lady Ouroboros (F) <Shed Skin> @Lucky Egg

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: HONK?

*-BEGIN ROUND 1-*​
C.W. Fluff was the first to move, twisting around and darting off to the trees on her side of the courtyard. As she approached, she coughed up a few green-glowing embers, which floated on to a patch of dead leaves and sticks. The plant matter levitated up, coalescing into a vague dog shape around the health-infused sparks. The plant hound sprung to life, playfully bouncing around its creator a few times before alerting itself to Lady Ouroboros' presence. The Ekans greeted the new enemy with a disapproving honk, and a rattle of her tail in the air. Instinctively, the substitute lowered its back in preparation for the coming attack. As Lady Ouroboros brought her rattle down, C.W. Fluff hopped onto her doll's back. The tail's impact sent waves throughout the whole Arena, and the doll's legs visibly wobbled under the strain of both holding up its master and resisting the earthquake under its wooden feet.

[c.w. fluff- HP: 85%, PP: 92%; Sub: 5%] [Lady Ouroboros- HP: 100%, PP: 95%]​
With her substitute's shaky condition, C.W. Fluff knew she'd have to get off of it quickly. There was just one thing she had to do first... _To defeat a snake, you must become the snake!_ were Eifie's words. Fluff crouched herself, tucking in her legs as best she could on top of her sub's back, and imitated the Ekans' honking and rattling noises eerily well. Her tail soon began to glow above her, at which point she jumped backwards off of her animate perch and... yes! Her ploy had worked! She had successfully _become the snake!_ With a poof, her form had completely changed, and she was now _literally her opponent!_ She gave out a quick rattle in midair, and then landed hard on her tail, sending shockwaves right back to Lady Ouroboros. The real Ekans honked out in pain. How dare the ground turn against her! In her frustration she slammed right back at the treasonous ground, widening the quake's area of effect. The substitute, with its lightning reflexes, lifted its now-serpentine master back on top of itself to shield it from the attack. This would be the final act of its short existence, as the vibrations proved too much to bear.

[Lady Ouroboros?- HP: 85%, PP: 85%] [Lady Ouroboros- HP: 85%, PP: 90%]​
As her substitute collapsed, Shih-Na raised her tail once more, and with a rattle slammed it. The ground shook yet again. Lady Ouroboros - the real one - honked yet again. She did not, however, try to continue the quake this time. With the leaves reduced to a pile on the ground at last, she finally had a chance to hit this obvious faker with a proper move. She opened her jaw wide, and hacked out a glob of sludge. The sludge bomb only barely retained its shape long enough to make impact on its target's hide. With a _glorp_ and a _poof_, Shih-Na was finally exposed as a... well, you could sort of tell she was a Zorua under all the sludge. Barely.

*-END ROUND 1-*​
Eifie [OOO]
Shih-Na (F) <Illusion> @Black Glasses

Health: 74%
Energy: 78%
Status: Scowling and trying to keep the gunk out of her eyes.
Score: 152

Lord of the Fireflies [OOO]
Lady Ouroboros (F) <Shed Skin> @Lucky Egg

Health: 70%
Energy: 85%
Status: HONK! _Translation: Foul impostor! False one! Your trickery shall come to an end this day!_
Score: 155

Notes:
-Shih-Na got way too into the Copycat and accidentally disguised herself as Lady Ouroboros. Oops. This affected nothing since she was to be revealed the next action anyway.
-I treated Copycat as costing the move's ordinary cost + 2% when user doesn't learn the move used.
-Shih-Na's substitute broke on the second action.
-The earthquakes haven't done any visible damage... _yet._ I should emphasize the 'visible' part, too. Don't look at the Arena basement right now.
-Eifie commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 21, 2015)

Oof, we'll need to go a bit easier on the energy, there. Let's *Taunt* her first, since she's got a lot of nasty status moves going on there. If she's Protecting, or somehow otherwise unhittable, use *Swords Dance*.

Next, let's *Knock Off* her Lucky Egg. If she's not holding it anymore, try *Foul Play* instead. And if you can't hit her at all, go with *Swords Dance*, but not if she's waiting to Snatch.

Finally, let's just wait and *Payback*. *Nasty Plot* if you can't hit her, but if she's waiting to Snatch make a *real fuckin' huge Substitute* instead.

Uninspired commands are go!

*Taunt / Swords Dance ~ Knock Off / Foul Play / Swords Dance ~ Payback / Nasty Plot / Substitute (20%)*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 22, 2015)

She wants a brawl? Cause that's how you get it. Use Gunk Shot twice, and try to keep your distances - though only if it does not impede your accuracy. Then, as she dumbly waits for you to move, go for an Infestation! With the super effectiveness and some luck, we should be able to prevent her from reaching you!

*Gunk Shot ~ Gunk Shot ~ Infestation*

edit: whoooaa Meursault that was quick, thank you so much!


----------



## nastypass (Aug 23, 2015)

Eifie [OOO]
Shih-Na (F) <Illusion> @Black Glasses

Health: 74%
Energy: 78%
Status: Scowling and trying to keep the gunk out of her eyes.
Score: 152

Lord of the Fireflies [OOO]
Lady Ouroboros (F) <Shed Skin> @Lucky Egg

Health: 70%
Energy: 85%
Status: HONK! _Translation: Foul impostor! False one! Your trickery shall come to an end this day!_
Score: 155

*-BEGIN ROUND 2-*​
Shih-Na found the gunk simpler to remove than expected. She flopped onto her back and rolled in the grass, honking and hissing merrily away as the sludge seeped into the grass. As the Zorua continued her impressions, Lady Ouroboros scowled. The humans each had a difficult time parsing the honks and warks, but a "HONK-eeee" and her all too smug grin gave them all the context they needed. Lady Ouroboros rushed at that, too incensed in the moment to think of anything else. Shih-Na blinked and rolled back to her feet, letting the serpent's momentum carry her past target. Ouroboros whipped her head around to face the Zorua, flinging leftover sludge and slobber into the air. She paused there, letting the sheer intensity of the moment sink in for her opponent while she prepared a real attack. Her jaw swelled as a ball, semisolid but mostly just more sludge, formed inside. She drew her head to a side and whipped it forward again, lobbing the gunk at Shih-Na. At their distance, aiming was unnecessary: the shot splattered squarely on her ribs.

[Shih-Na- HP: 59%, PP: 75%] [Lady Ouroboros- HP: 70%, PP: 78%]​
Shih-Na dug her front paws into the mud to counter the attack's momentum, letting her rear swing around so she faced her opponent. She darted forward, eager to strike at the Lady Ouroboros' already re-swelling maw. She swiped once, grazing the Ekans' neck but jerking down hard on the necklace that was attaching her Lucky Egg. The pull made Ouroboros to flail for a moment, her face gorged with another Gunk Shot. By the time Shih-Na had her pinned down, she only had to open her mouth and let gravity take care of the rest. There was an echoing _thwap_ as the ball fell onto the Zorua's back, and then rolled unceremoniously off into the dirt. Shih-Na honked in pain (it was unclear if this was further mocking or just a slip up on her part), reflexively yanking one more time on Lady Ouroboros' necklace. The string finally snapped, sending the two battlers tumbling away.

[Shih-Na- HP: 44%, PP: 71%] [Lady Ouroboros- HP: 56%, PP: 71%]​
Shih-Na got back up, cockiness still on full display despite her now-shaky condition. She paced in an arc, giving her opponent a wide berth while still letting out a few teasing honks and rattles. She was waiting, clearly, and Lady Ouroboros was about to give her something to wait for. She honked, _proudly_, and shook her rattler. After an instant, the noise seemed to be coming from everywhere. From Lady Ouroboros, but also from the trees, the floorboards of the arena, the dirt, and myriad places in the Frontier well in the distance. The bugs were displeased, and following Lady Ouroboros' orders they swarmed. A cloud of locusts, crickets, bees, wasps, hornets, mosquitoes, every insect and arthropod that could flap its wings fast enough to join the frenzy descended upon Shih-Na. Mere moments later, she was invisible, and trapped in place by the furious cloud of bugs. Try as she did to escape their pokes and stings, to get her payback, she could not take two steps without risking something nasty making its way somewhere even nastier. She ducked her head down, trying to block out the buzzing by thinking happy thoughts. Nasty thoughts, such as what she would do to Lady Ouroboros when she was free from this swarm. She went over it in her mind, the exact timing and steps she would need... yes, the plan would be just marvelous.

*-END ROUND 2-*​
Eifie [OOO]
Shih-Na (F) <Illusion> @Black Glasses

Health: 40%
Energy: 69%
Status: Swarmed and overwhelmed. Trapped by Infestation (3 more actions). +2 Special Attack.
Score: 111

Lord of the Fireflies [OOO]
Lady Ouroboros (F) <Shed Skin> @Lucky Egg

Health: 56%
Energy: 69%
Status: Honking with glee.
Score: 125

Notes:
-A Lucky Egg is lying on the ground with its string necklace broken.
-Lady Ouroboros' Taunt ended after the third action.
-Shih-Na could not use Payback while trapped by the Infestation.
-Lord of the Fireflies commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

Shouldn't Shih-Na have used Nasty Plot, since she couldn't hit him with Infestation?


----------



## nastypass (Aug 23, 2015)

yyyyes she should have, oops. way to read, self. editing shortly.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 23, 2015)

daaamn still no poison

Alright m'lady, Poison Jab, then Sludge Bomb, then Poison Jab again. If she's poisoned on any action, switch to Venoshock. If she's unhittable (except for sub) or trying a Counter on any action, switch to Coil.

*Poison Jab / Venoshock / Coil ~ Sludge Bomb / Venoshock / Coil ~ Poison Jab / Venoshock / Coil*

Also, shouldn't Infestation last for at least three more actions?


----------



## nastypass (Aug 23, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> daaamn still no poison
> 
> Alright m'lady, Poison Jab, then Sludge Bomb, then Poison Jab again. If she's poisoned on any action, switch to Venoshock. If she's unhittable (except for sub) or trying a Counter on any action, switch to Coil.
> 
> ...


Move description states 3 to 4, so I flipped a coin and called it 3. The last action of this round counted, since Lady Ouroboros moved first. I did goof on Knock Off's energy though because I forgot we care about base power not just what it says on the db.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 23, 2015)

Summary said:
			
		

> Traps the target and deals 1% damage after each action for 4-5 actions.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

All right, Shih-Na, if luck is on our side we may actually be able to get out of this! First, I want you to use your Illusion ability to *disguise yourself as one of the bugs in the infestation*. While Lady Ouroborus is all "wtf just happened", you should be able to discreetly slip out of the swarm and chill in the grass and flowers, or something, where she won't be able to see you. Even if you're a little visible, I mean, you're just a random insect. She doesn't know it's you. You've just disappeared, for all she knows!

Then invade her mind with an *Extrasensory*, twice. It's a purely mental attack, so she won't be able to tell where it's coming from, and will hopefully end up using Coil all three actions.

Good luck, Shih-Na! At the very least this should be interesting, since I've never seen anyone actually use the secondary power of Illusion before. And according to my calculations, if all goes well, this should actually put you narrowly in the lead! And if not, that's cool, too. You did the best you could with my half-assed commands, and I'm proud of you.

*Illusion (slip out of swarm) ~ Extrasensory ~ Extrasensory*


----------



## nastypass (Aug 23, 2015)

Eifie [OOO]
Shih-Na (F) <Illusion> @Black Glasses

Health: 40%
Energy: 69%
Status: Swarmed and overwhelmed. Trapped by Infestation (3 more actions). +2 Special Attack.
Score: 111

Lord of the Fireflies [OOO]
Lady Ouroboros (F) <Shed Skin> @Lucky Egg

Health: 56%
Energy: 69%
Status: Honking with glee.
Score: 125

*-BEGIN ROUND 3-*​
There was a poof, some smoke, and suddenly Shih-Na was nowhere to bee seen. The swarm around her continued to rage at the thin air, while one of their number discretely made its way to its outer edges. Lady Ouroboros slithered all around the buzzing mob, but saw no sign of the deceitful one. Silently, a bee hovered on the uppermost layers of the infestation, giving a tiny bee sigh of relief that her ploy had worked. Lady Ouroboros, certain that the coward had dug herself a hole or something petty like that, simply coiled herself up. As she did so, she could feel her scales tensing up.

[Shih-Na- HP: 40%, PP: 64%] [Lady Ouroboros- HP: 56%, PP: 67%]​
Shih-Na's wings buzzed more slowly for a time as she concentrated. In her mind's eye, a million consciouses stretched out before her, each of them unique. And screaming. Almost all of them were screaming in rage, attacking a hated beast who was no longer there. _Suckers,_ she thought to herself, and then resumed her search. She did not know if the mind she was looking for would be screaming or not, but she knew it was not an insect's. She focused, mentally swiping the bugs out of her search by the dozens, before... yes, there it was, the only one that was honking. _Gods,_ she thought to herself, _what an embarrassing way to talk. I wouldn't be caught dead making that noise..._ With a telekinetic twitch, Lady Ouroboros reeled in real space, her brain suddenly attacked by such a terrible migraine that she had trouble even processing the act of breathing. 
_Great,_ she thought once the worst had passed, _she's invisible she can still see me. Perfect._ She coiled herself further, hoping that by covering her head she might ease the headache with darkness. Her muscles tensed further under her skin, her coils becoming a thick meat shield for her face.

[Shih-Na- HP: 40%, PP: 60%] [Lady Ouroboros- HP: 41%, PP: 65%]​
A cackle echoed throughout the mindspace as Shih-Na watched her plan unfold before her. The plotting had paid off! If her tiny bee face could show any form of expression it would be the widest, cockiest grin the likes of which the Battle Arena has not known since at _least _the previous round. She scrambled Lady Ouroboros' thoughts one more time, wholly unimpeded by the mass of coils she had tucked herself beneath. The Ekans responded by further retreating into the fetal position, her scales now pristine and tougher than a Rhyhorn's hide.

*-END ROUND 3-*​
As the rest of the insects dispersed, Shih-Na poofed herself back to her old Zorua form. Before she could fire off another Extrasensory, the ref's whistle cried out. _A tie?! What!_

Eifie [XOO]
Shih-Na (F) <Illusion> @Black Glasses

Health: 40%
Energy: 56%
Status: Feeling robbed. +2 Special Attack.
Score: 98

Lord of the Fireflies [XOO]
Lady Ouroboros (F) <Shed Skin> @Lucky Egg

Health: 26%
Energy: 63%
Status: Honk... _Ugh, headache..._ +3 Attack, +3 Defense, +3 Accuracy.
Score: 98

Notes:
-Deliberately activating Illusion cost Shih-Na 5% energy, comparable to Reflect Type, Camouflage, etc.
-I gave Lady Ouroboros a 5% shot at noticing Shih-Na every action, with an extra 5% for every accuracy boost, but she never got it. Instead, she assumed Shih-Na used Dig or something and used Coil all round.
-Man, not a single hax roll has landed this match. What's even up with that?
-The first bout is a tie! I have no idea what to do here. If you guys go 1-1 in the remaining bouts, we can either call it by the total score across all bouts, or have these two fight another three rounds. I'm fine with either as long as you both agree.
-Lord of the Fireflies sends out, then Eifie sends out and commands.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, I believe the way to go would be to keep those two in reserve if we can't settle it in the next two bouts. Eifie?

In any case, for now, I'll send out Mia Rhinestone!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure, we could do that.

Unfortunately, none of my squad is plain neutral against Mia Rhinestone except for that ones that I have plans to use in other battles. LotF, I wouldn't mind if you wanted to change your choice in light of that, since whoever I send out is going to have super-effective STAB.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 23, 2015)

Very well. In that case, I'll send out Hook of the Infect Boglands.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

And I'll go with *The Fuzz*.

Start off with *Discharge*. If he's Protecting, switch to *Thunderbolt* instead, since you have nothing else useful to do.

Next go for his berry with a *Bug Bite*. If you haven't taken any damage, or if he has a sub, is Protecting, is preparing to Counter, or no longer has his berry, or if you just can't hit him with Bug Bite, though, use *Thunderbolt*. If he has clones or Thunderbolt is Spited, use *Discharge* instead. Use your attack only if you can hit him, please. If he's bouncing, see if you can wait him out.

Finally, if you didn't use Bug Bite last action and you can hit him with it now, and he stlil has his berry and doesn't have a sub and is not preparing to Counter, *try it now*. Otherwise, uh, try a *Charge Beam*. If you can't hit him, might as well *Agility*, I guess. But if he bounced up last action, just wait for him to come down and then attack him.

I meant to actually think about my commands, but... you're a good fuzz, right, fuzz? You can figure it out on your own! Go!

*Discharge / Thunderbolt ~ Bug Bite / Thunderbolt / Discharge ~ Bug Bite / Charge Beam / Agility*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 23, 2015)

Hook, we'll try and keep our distances here. Take that Discharge like and champ and eat your Sitrus Berry immediately afterwards, then Rock Tomb twice. Finish with Rock Slide.

*Eat Sitrus Berry + Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 24, 2015)

I just need to post here again because I keep forgetting to say in my other posts:

SHIH-NA MY GURL <333333 u da real mvp


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 24, 2015)

HONK


----------



## nastypass (Aug 27, 2015)

Eifie [XOO]
The Fuzz (F) <Compound Eyes> @Sticky Barb

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Bristling.
Score: 200

Lord of the Fireflies [XOO]
Hook of the Infect Boglands (M) <Anticipation> @Sitrus Berry

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Shivering in antici...
Score: 200

*-BEGIN ROUND 4-*​
The Fuzz scampered around the Arena, minute twitches in her fur betraying a mood somewhere between nervousness and caution. _Tzt._ Her twitching wasn't caused by anything she was doing, at least not directly. _Tzt tzt._ Ordinarily, electric types grounded themselves to prevent a dangerous static voltage from building. _Tzt tzzzt tzt._ All she'd had to do was disconnect herself, and the sparks started to fly. _TzzzCRACK._ Blue bolts of electricity shot out in all directions from the Fuzz, each finding their own path to ground. Hook, deciding to wait and watch the pretty colours at an obviously unsafe distance, was struck by the largest arc. He seized, only falling down once the Fuzz had emptied her fuzz of voltage.

[The Fuzz- HP: 99%, PP: 96%] [Hook- HP: 90%, PP: 100%]​
The Fuzz skittered over her rigid opponent, poking and sniffing around his hands. She nudged at them, squeaking something along the lines of _Hey, buddy, you gonna eat that?_ Hook said nothing. Slowly, he tried to move one hand, clenched tight around his Sitrus Berry, up to his mouth. 

The Fuzz did not approve. The berry smelled so juicy...  his _hand_ smelled so juicy... She opened her mouth as wide as she could and chomped it hard. The pain was just enough to force Hook's hand open, freeing the slightly squished berry within. The Fuzz crawled over Hook's arm, grabbed the fruit, and ran away chewing. As she did so, her Sticky Barb caught itself on Hook's forearm, tearing away with a small patch of fur. Hook winced at this when he got up, but didn't bother to try and remove it. The entire thing was covered in spikes and hooks, and there was no way of grabbing it without getting it caught on his hand. He stood up, shrugged off the pain, and stomped one foot down into the mud. Rather than trigger more seismic activity, Hook's attack forced chunks of bedrock to spike up from the dirt and collapse on the Fuzz mid-meal.

[The Fuzz- HP: 91%, PP: 90%] [Hook- HP: 79%, PP: 96%​
The Fuzz squeezed herself out from under the stone, squeaking out some complaints about her leg. She disconnected herself from the ground again, willing the charge that build up in her fuzz to concentrate itself in her front. Small arcs dotted her face before she grounded herself once more, and fired the electricity in one steady beam. Hook seized again when it struck him, though he didn't collapse after the current ceased. He gestured with his arms, and another round of rocks came flying up from the cliffs behind the Arena, falling on top of The Fuzz.

Eifie [XOO]
The Fuzz (F) <Compound Eyes>

Health: 80%
Energy: 87%
Status: Stone-faced. +1 Special Attack, -1 Speed.
Score: 167

Lord of the Fireflies [XOO]
Hook of the Infect Boglands (M) <Anticipation> @Sticky Barb

Health: 72%
Energy: 91%
Status: ...pation. Paralysed (moderate, 18% failure chance/action)
Score: 153

Notes:
-Discharge paralysed Hook on the first action.
-Hook was fully paralysed on the first action anyway, but deliberately consuming a berry requires a full action (see _Metallica Fanboy v. Knuddeluff_).
-I ref paralysis (and other statuses that can cause action failure) as automatically reducing to the next stage every time they cause an action failure, or having their failure rate reduced by 4% if there is no failure that round.
-I'm not too sure of the order of operations here, but I treated Bug Bite as consuming Hook's berry and _then_ transferring the Sticky Barb. If it works differently in-game, I'll correct this.
-Charge Beam boosted The Fuzz's Special Attack.
-Speed order: The Fuzz (55) > Hook (12.5).
-LotF commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 27, 2015)

Well shit...

*Poison Jab* as long as you have that Sticky Barb, and *Gunk Shot* if you don't or PJab is Disabled. *Bulk Up* if you can't hit her. 

*Poison Jab / Gunk Shot / Bulk Up x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

I had a more intricate plan in mind, but it occurs to me that you are now more than four times your opponent's speed... Since there's no damage cap, just wreck him with *Electro Ball*.

Sorry about that Sticky Barb, man. I don't know why I bothered giving it to you.

*Electro Ball x3*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2015)

Eifie [XOO]
The Fuzz (F) <Compound Eyes>

Health: 80%
Energy: 87%
Status: Stone-faced. +1 Special Attack, -1 Speed.
Score: 167

Lord of the Fireflies [XOO]
Hook of the Infect Boglands (M) <Anticipation> @Sticky Barb

Health: 72%
Energy: 91%
Status: ...pation. Paralysed (moderate, 18% failure chance/action)
Score: 153

*-BEGIN ROUND 5-*​
The Fuzz crawled her way out of the rocks, shaking the dirt and dust out of her fur as she re-assessed the situation. She stood atop a pile of rocks, and her opponent as walking toward her with a look of death in his eyes. Slowly. Really slowly. She let the voltage build up in her fur again, and tore a patch of it off of her foreleg. She let the loose fuzz drift along the breeze, arcing onto itself wildly. Hook walked right into it, and got whacked by all manner of wildly unstable static potentials. Even as his face twitched from another round of electric shock, he kept walking steadily toward The Fuzz, and climbed (with some difficulty) over the rocks to her. The Electro Ball, drained of its charge, drifted limply away with the breeze.

Hook raised a hand above his head, and a gurgling sound echoed from his body across the courtyard. At that, a purple puss oozed its way out of his hands, slowly running down onto his forearm and onto the barb stuck thereon. He brought the hand down - though with his mobility so impaired, it might be fairer to say he let it fall - onto his opponent, who squeaked out in pain as the envenomed barb caught itself in her fur. The Fuzz jumped back off of the rocks to make some distance between herself and Hook. Seeing that Hook wasn't bothering to follow, she whipped herself around and tried to tear the Sticky Barb loose with her pincers. While she failed to do so, she did get another sparky clump of fur. She let this one go too, and it drifted along, unstable arcs cracking in the breeze, striking Hook square in the chest.

Hook's face turned a pale green, as if the repeated shocks were making him nauseous. Even as the electrofuzzball depleted itself, he maintained a stoic and woozy expression, not moving an inch from his perch on top of a rock. Then suddenly he heaved, and a great green glob flew from his mouth. The gunk sailed smoothly through the air and landed in The Fuzz's face with a loud _plop._

The Fuzz jumped back to make some distance between herself and Hook. Seeing that Hook wasn't bothering to follow... woah, deja vu.

*-END ROUND 5-*​
Eifie [XOO]
The Fuzz (F) <Compound Eyes> @Sticky Barb

Health: 34%
Energy: 66%
Status: Reeking of gods know what. +1 Special Attack, -1 Speed.
Score: 100

Lord of the Fireflies [XOO]
Hook of the Infect Boglands (M) <Anticipation>

Health: 15%
Energy: 73%
Status: On the verge of collapse. Paralysed (moderate, 14% failure chance/action)
Score: 78

Numbers:
The Fuzz- HP: 80 - 10 (Poison Jab) - 3 (Sticky Barb transfer) - 3 (3 actions of sticky barb holding) - 15 (Gunk Shot) - 15 (Gunk Shot) = 34%; PP: 87 - 21 (Electro Ball x3) = 66; Score: 34+66+1-1=100.
Hook- HP: 72 - 57 (Electro Ball x3) = 15; PP: 91 -4 (Poison Jab) - 14 (Gunk Shot x2) = 73; Score: 15 + 73 - 10 = 78.

Notes:
-No hax!
-Electro Ball had 150 base power, since The Fuzz is effectively more than 4 times faster than Hook.
-Speed order: The Fuzz (55) > Hook (12.5)
-Eifie commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 10, 2015)

_Nice_, Fuzz. One more *Electro Ball* will finish him. Almost all of his priority moves make contact and will transfer the Sticky Barb to him, so let's just hope that you can hold your advantage even if he tries some stupendous combo move, especially since that's going to be very energy costly. Even if he combines something with Fake Out, he's going to have to rest right after, and I don't want to risk trying to Protect since I don't know how well you can tell Fake Out and Feint apart, so let's just go for it. Whatever happens, good work, friend!

Oh, and if he endures your hit, switch to *Shock Wave* instead. And if hesomehow knocks himself out and you have a free action, *do nothing*.

*Electro Ball / do nothing~ Electro Ball / Shock Wave / do nothing ~ Electro Ball / Shock Wave / do nothing*

(sorry, Walker)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 10, 2015)

damn that shit is op as fuck

do a good ol' Sucker Punch + Poison Jab and die with honor, by insulting The Fuzz hilariously 

*Sucker Punch + Poison Jab + Taunt*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2015)

Eifie [XOO]
The Fuzz (F) <Compound Eyes> @Sticky Barb

Health: 34%
Energy: 66%
Status: Reeking of gods know what. +1 Special Attack, -1 Speed.
Score: 100

Lord of the Fireflies [XOO]
Hook of the Infect Boglands (M) <Anticipation>

Health: 15%
Energy: 73%
Status: On the verge of collapse. Paralysed (moderate, 14% failure chance/action)
Score: 78

*-BEGIN ROUND 6-*​
Calm fell on the Battle Arena, and the only sound was the distant commotion of security teams activating on the far side of the Frontier. The pines shivered in the wind, and bits of yellow fuzz floated like tumbleweeds down to the river. The serenity would not do. Hook hunkered down, knuckle touching the stone at his feet, postured like a spring ready for release. He stared down the Fuzz for a single electric moment, and at her merest twitch, he sprung. He leapt forward, a flurry of fists and swearing, venom glands active in his palm. _Now,_ he spat as he smashed his fist into her side, _I've spied 'er._

The Fuzz, once she recovered from the blow, needed a moment. _Really? Your final attack, and the best one liner you've got is, "I've spied 'er?"_ She gawked, angry not at Hook himself, but at the missed opportunity. She ripped out another patch of sparking fur, wishing it all over with. She let it go, and with a final _crack_, Hook was struck down.

*-END ROUND 7-*​
Eifie [XOO]
The Fuzz (F) <Compound Eyes> @Sticky Barb

Health: 23%
Energy: 59%
Status: Furious at the wasted opportunity. +1 Special Attack, -1 Speed. Taunted.
Score: Winner!

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Hook of the Infect Boglands (M) <Anticipation>

Health: 0%
Energy: 66%
Status: Knocked out!
Score: Knocked out!

Notes:
-Hook's combo was treated as just shouting his Taunt while using Poison Jab with priority. It dealt 10% (8 base +2 for STAB) and cost 10% (4 for poison jab, +2 for priority, +4 for taunt) if anyone actually cares.
-He was then knocked out cold by Electro Ball. Eifie takes the bout!
-Eifie sends out, then LotF sends out and commands.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 10, 2015)

Fainted Pokémon still count towards the score, not that it matters here anyway. Good work, Fuzz! I'm sure your OT will be proud. :3

*C.W. Fluff* to the fore, for real this time! (I changed her name to C.W. Fluff after Meursault wrote it that way in the first round because I really liked it. It's her secret agent name.)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 10, 2015)

And I'll use Dame Noire!

We'll begin with Knock Off, and follow with Dark Pulse and Snarl. Magic Coat anything reflectable. If they Protect or make it impossible to hit them, Calm Mind.

*Knock Off / Magic Coat / Calm Mind ~ Dark Pulse / Magic Coat / Calm Mind ~ Snarl / Magic Coat / Calm Mind*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't really want you to lose your Fire Stone just yet, so start with *Will-O-Wisp* — you can't be burned, anyway. Then let's go with *Flamethrower* and *Close Combat*. She's waiting for you, and definitely attack with Flamethrower straight away, but wait out the Snarl before using Close Combat if you can.

*Will-O-Wisp ~ Flamethrower ~ Close Combat*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 11, 2015)

Eifie [XOO]
C.W. Fluff (F) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Crouching... _menacingly!_
Score: 200

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Dame Noire (F) <Pressure> @Electrizer

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: A little creeped out. Attack -1.
Score: 199

*-BEGIN ROUND 7-*​
The first thing Dame Noire did was take a step back. This hadn't been intentional, and she wasn't sure why, but something about the Growlithe across the Arena from her just drove her away. The Absol was almost twice her height, so it couldn't have been that, but something about the way she was hunkered down gave her a certain gravitas. Must have been the stripes. The Dame seemed to zone out for a moment, lost in self-reflection, only to be pulled out of it by the bright blue flames creeping out of C.W. Fluff's jaws. She snapped to attention, face hardening in focus, and her fur took on a reflective oily sheen. C.W. Fluff spat out the blue fire, which mostly died out in a flash but a few scattered embers kept their momentum. When they reached Dame Noire, there was a flash as her reflective coating pulsed outward, not only absorbing the momentum of the wisps, but completely reversing them. The fire returned to its sender, harmlessly dousing itself in the fire-type's fur.

[C.W. Fluff- HP: 100%, PP: 98%] [Dame Noire- HP:100%, PP: 96%]​
Even after using such a flashy move, Dame Noire couldn't quite shake the fear. She could push it down, but it was still there, holding her away from the Growlithe. Frustrated at herself, she smacked a paw in the dirt, and her fear echoed out from it. A faint, shadowy wave ran out in all directions, and C.W. Fluff winced as it washed over her, the Dame's insecurities burrowing into her subconscious. Fluff, in her boldness, knew exactly how to deal with fear: kill it with fire. She ignored the negativity that Dame Noire had somehow imprinted on her, and focused on just starting fires. The fire stone tied round her neck glowed as she inhaled, and let loose. The flames spewed forth, scorching the surface of the rocks still piled in the courtyard, turning their target's fur from a clean white to a singed grey.

[C.W. Fluff- HP: 90%, PP: 94%] [Dame Noire- HP: 88%, PP: 93%]​
As the flames reduced from a steady stream to scattered brush fires, Dame Noire, snapped at her opponent. First a sharp bark, then a low growl, the undertones of which reverberated across the island long after the Absol stopped vocalizing. Glass could be heard shattering inside the Arena building, branches fell off of dead trees, and the fires on the outer edges of the Arena courtyard extinguished themselves. There was something unsettling about the noise, and C.W. Fluff did not like it one bit. Unsettled as she might have been on the inside, face demanded she push on. She rushed forward, and before Dame Noire could even turn to run, the Growlithe was already on top of her. Her momentum knocked the Absol onto her side, where C.W. Fluff proceeded to pummel her further into the dirt, stomping at ribs and gnawing at forelegs. Eventually the Dame regained sufficient composure to deliver a swift kick to Fluff's underbelly, knocking her off and granting an opening to stand back up.

*-END ROUND 7-*​
Eifie [XOO]
C.W. Fluff (F) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 84%
Energy: 86%
Status: Exposed. Special Attack, Defense, Special Defense -1.
Score: 167

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Dame Noire (F) <Pressure> @Electrizer

Health: 70%
Energy: 90%
Status: Shaking out the dust. Attack -1.
Score: 159

Numbers:
C.W. Fluff- HP: 100 - 10 (Dark Pulse) - 6 (Snarl) = 84; PP: 100 - 2 (Will-o-Wisp) - 4 (Flamethrower) - 8 (Close Combat) = 86.
Dame Noire- HP: 100 - 12 (Flamethrower) - 18 (Close Combat) = 70; PP: 100 - 4 (Magic Coat) - 3 (Dark Pulse) - 3 (Snarl) = 90.

Notes:
-C.W. Fluff was not burned by her own Will-o-Wisp because she is fire type.
-There are still a few small fires burning in the Arena courtyard, and a few dead trees appear more dead. There's broken glass on the patio.
-Eifie commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 12, 2015)

Hmmm, let's see. Let's continue to be intimidating and freakin'... *Roar* at her, man. Nobody even has an fuckin' clue how Roar works, so this should be fun, at least. If she's Protecting or Detecting, or has a Magic Coat or you just can't use or hit her with Roar (this includes clones), use *Flamethrower* if you can hit her (sweep it if there are clones) and *Agility* if you can't. Do not use Agility if she's preparing to Snatch it.

Next, if you Roared successfully, she shouldn't be able to move this action, so let's *Snarl* at her very menacingly. If you did not get to display your dominance with a Roar, maybe you can *try it now*? If any of the circumstances above for not using Roar apply again, freakin' *Rock Smash* her in your ultimate rage. idk man. I just sat down like "YO I AM TOTALLY GOING TO THINK ABOUT MY COMMANDS" but I do not want to think about my commands. (Also, if she has clones, *Snarl*.)

Finally, wait for her to move and then *Close Combat* if you can hit her. If she has a sub or clones, use *Flamethrower* instead (sweep it if there are clones). If you can't hit her, then *Howl* very fiercely I guess!

Agent C.W. Fluff! You show 'em who's big boss around here!







*Roar / Flamethrower / Agility ~ Snarl / Roar / Rock Smash ~ Close Combat / Flamethrower / Howl*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh yeah (and I'm going to post this in a new post because I saw Meursault looking at the thread after I posted commands earlier), I keep forgetting to say this but we don't actually have to figure out how to settle the match if we win one bout each after tying the first one, because, you know, ties exist and this isn't a tournament battle or anything.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 13, 2015)

Fair enough. Sorry for being such a tease, commands will arrive when I get on a computer in a few hours.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 13, 2015)

Alright!

We'll start with Rock Slide to make use of those stat drops of hers, and hopefully prevent that Roar of her if we can manage it. We'll then use Knock Off, possibly, to lower the effectiveness of Flamethrower, and we'll finish beautifully by Countering that Close Combat. That'll show her.

*Rock Slide ~ Knock Off ~ Counter*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 13, 2015)

Eifie [XOO]
C.W. Fluff (F) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 84%
Energy: 86%
Status: Exposed. Special Attack, Defense, Special Defense -1.
Score: 167

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Dame Noire (F) <Pressure> @Electrizer

Health: 70%
Energy: 90%
Status: Shaking out the dust. Attack -1.
Score: 159

*-BEGIN ROUND 8-*​
Dame Noire turned her head to the cliffs and barked. It was an order to the land, and the land obeyed. Loose stones began tumbling up, flying high into the air, followed by shattered boulders, broken loose by a day's worth of earthquakes. The rocks followed a neat arc, sliding down the air in neat rows, slamming into C.W. Fluff in quick succession. The Growlithe cried out in pain, running from the worst of the attack to avoid being buried alive. 

Once the onslaught ended, she scrambled up the slope of a particularly large boulder and screamed bloody murder. The ear-splittingly loud roar echoed long and far, drowning out even the police sirens closing on the Arena. Dame Noire winced, but didn't move a muscle. Fluff, clearly reveling in the moment, continued to rage from her rock. The roar transitioned from loud and overwhelming to low and echoing. It was remarkably similar to the one the Dame had given before, but it somehow lacked the same force behind it, even with her posturing. Still, the intimidation factor was there, and the Absol shrank away even further from her opponent.

As C.W. Fluff's snarl faded into the distant blaring of security sirens, she saw her opening. Dame Noire was crouched low, cowering in her small patch of mud. This couldn't go unpunished. She bounded down from her perch, bum rushing the Absol before she had a chance to react. She jumped up onto the Dame's back, pushing her onto her side, and resumed the beatings. She pounced, nipped, and shoved Dame Noire over and over, but the Absol kept her cool throughout. She'd been expecting this. It wasn't easy, but at her first opportunity, she rolled onto her feet, stabilised herself, and charged back. She slammed herself hard into the Growlithe and, finally cognizant of their size difference, sent the pup flying backwards onto the rocks.

_Damn, that felt good._

*-END ROUND 8-*​
Eifie [XOO]
C.W. Fluff (F) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 37%
Energy: 71%
Status: _Where did that come from?_ Special Attack -1, Defense, Special Defense -2.
Score: 107

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Dame Noire (F) <Pressure> @Electrizer

Health: 48%
Energy: 67%
Status: Starting to feel more confident. Attack, Special Attack-1.
Score: 113

Numbers:
C.W. Fluff- HP: 84 - 11 (Rock Slide) - 36 (Counter) = 37; PP: 86 - 3 (Roar) - 4 (Snarl) - 8 (Close Combat) = 71. Score: 41 + 71 - 1 (SpA) - 2 (Def) - 2 (SpD) = 107.
Dame Noire- HP: 70 - 4 (Snarl) - 18 (Close Combat) = 48; PP: 90 - 5 (Rock Slide) - 18 (Counter) = 67. Score: 48 + 67 - 1 (Atk) - 1 (SpA) = 113.

Notes:
-There are rocks _e v e r y w h e r e_ and the Arena building is a lot less structurally sound now.
-Dame Noire flinched on the second action from the Roar.
-C.W. Fluff was really intimidating this round, but Dame Noire is feeling a lot more confident after using Counter. If Fluff isn't sufficiently intimidating, the Dame's attack drop will fade at the end of the second action next round.
-The cops are on their way! Next round is our last! If LotF wins the bout and you guys want to call it a draw, that's your call, but I'm fine with an extra round or two to settle it and give somebody the extra experience point.
-LotF commands next.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 14, 2015)

Let the hax begin. 

Go for a Thunder Wave, and use it until it works. If she Protects, go for Swords Dance instead, and if she's paralysed or she has clones or a substitute for some reason, go for Rock Slide.

*Thunder Wave / Swords Dance / Rock Slide x3*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't worry, Fluff, I'm tired and I'm cool with a tie, and you've done great. Let's just see where our own hax could get us, okay? Give me a *Swagger*, then *Overheat*, then *Reversal*.

Excellent game, LotF!

*Swagger ~ Overheat ~ Reversal*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 14, 2015)

reffing probably up some time before sunrise but also: lmao i forgot fire was weak to rock when i posted this; editing c.w.'s health


----------



## Eifie (Sep 14, 2015)

Meursault said:


> reffing probably up some time before sunrise but also: lmao i forgot fire was weak to rock when i posted this; editing c.w.'s health


It should do 9% damage then, right, since Dame has -1 Attack and that's applied before type modifiers?

(Depending on your answer, I'm probably going to change my commands a tiny bit, just a heads up)

edit: I went ahead and changed it, since I want to slp


----------



## nastypass (Sep 14, 2015)

Eifie [XOO]
C.W. Fluff (F) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 37%
Energy: 71%
Status: _Where did that come from?_ Special Attack -1, Defense, Special Defense -2.
Score: 107

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Dame Noire (F) <Pressure> @Electrizer

Health: 48%
Energy: 67%
Status: Starting to feel more confident. Attack, Special Attack-1.
Score: 113

*-BEGIN ROUND 9-*​
Dame Noire's fur stood on end. This was a result of the static electricity building thereupon, but C.W. Fluff didn't seem to realize as much. To her, it just looked like any pitiful defense mechanism, just another sign of fear. She lifted her chin proudly as she paced back and forth in a zig-zag. She sauntered right up to Dame Noire, not showing even the slightest regard for... whatever it was she was preparing to do, exactly. She walked up, drew her muzzle intimately close, and as she opened her mouth to whisper some foul taunt, there was a crack, and she seized in place. Dame, stoically refusing to acknowledge Fluff's proximity, simply turned away.

The Absol, internally _seething_ with rage at C.W. Fluff's arrogance, slammed a paw into the dirt, once more beckoning the rocks to her command. The henge that had built up at the center of the arena suddenly came to life, rising into the air for a moment before launching directly into the Growlithe. Fluff howled in pain as the rocks struck her one after another, and again struggling not to be buried under their bulk. As she ducked and juked, she could feel her body getting hotter and hotter. She jumped around one more boulder, and then directed this heat outward in an overwhelming stream of blue-and-white-hot fire. Dame Noire reeled at the attack, and slammed another paw in the ground - equal parts stabilization and command. The rocks kept rising from the dirt and slamming into C.W., then rising again and repeating. All the while, the Growlithe did her best to fight the stiffness in her limbs and keep moving toward her foe. She rammed into the Absol, stomping her onto her side, roughing her up as much as she could before  the referee's whistle cried out in interruption.

*-END ROUND 9-*​
Eifie [XOO]
C.W. Fluff (F) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone

Health: 7%
Energy: 51%
Status: _You DARE interrupt this work?_ Special Attack, Defense, Special Defense -3. Paralysed.
Score: 39

Lord of the Fireflies [XXO]
Dame Noire (F) <Pressure> @Electrizer

Health: 15%
Energy: 53%
Status: Feeling battered, but vindicated. Attack +1, Special Attack -1. Confused.
Score: 58

Notes:
-And with that, LotF takes the bout, and the game is a draw! Database shall distribute the prizes.
-gg all.
-No full confusion or paralysis or flinches at all. What the hell, why can't I have these battles?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 14, 2015)

frickin jeez

Good game, LotF! I am honored to have managed a tie. :O And thank you for the speedy and entertaining reffings, Walker!


----------



## nastypass (Sep 14, 2015)

Eifie said:


> frickin jeez
> 
> Good game, LotF! I am honored to have managed a tie. :O And thank you for the speedy and entertaining reffings, Walker!


thank _you_ for giving memorable things to ref! the illusion shenanigans were really fun, and intimidate gave me lots to build off of in terms of dynamic.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 14, 2015)

you're welcome for electro ball x4


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 14, 2015)

awesome! I'm perfectly okay with no flinches or confusion!

Nice game Eifie, you really kept me on my toes the entire time...

drat Discharge hax


----------



## nastypass (Sep 14, 2015)

Eifie said:


> you're welcome for electro ball x4


yeah funny how i didn't mention that

not that i fault you for it because i would have done the exact same in your position


----------

